# Ridgid Saw blades



## kevsprojects (Jul 8, 2011)

I own many Ridgid tools etc. I have great difficuly find actual Ridgid brand blades for my saws. Home Depot is very iffy on Ridgid blades. I know the other brands will work, but I like dealing exclusively with the same brand for cataloging purposes. I called Ridgid direct but they just redirect me to various service centers that ultimately don't carry the blades. I prefer the Ridgid brand overall but -wow- what a dissapointment for blade replacements. I'd love to give em some of my money but they can't seem to pull the rabbit out of the hat and tell me where their blades are hiding!

Anyone know where they are???


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ridgid is owned by Emerson Electric, who most likely is not in the business of making saw blades. They likely contract the blades out to some general tool manufacturer that stamps Ridgid on the blade for packaging with their saws. You probably aren't going to find a ton of extra Ridgid-labeled replacement blades around. Your best bet is most likely searching on Google and ordering online.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

kevsprojects said:


> I own many Ridgid tools etc. I have great difficuly find actual Ridgid brand blades for my saws. Home Depot is very iffy on Ridgid blades. I know the other brands will work, but I like dealing exclusively with the same brand for cataloging purposes. I called Ridgid direct but they just redirect me to various service centers that ultimately don't carry the blades. I prefer the Ridgid brand overall but -wow- what a dissapointment for blade replacements. I'd love to give em some of my money but they can't seem to pull the rabbit out of the hat and tell me where their blades are hiding!
> 
> Anyone know where they are???


sure here is one Now do a google search and you will find all the ridgid blades you can ever use up good luck http://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-R1050C-21058-10-Inch-Combination/dp/B001W0ZIH2


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the reason its harder to find ridgid blades in home depot locations is because Hd signed a deal with Freud to exclusively carry their blades, be it table saw, mitre saw, circ saw, or recip blades.. yes hd does still carry the odd blade by other companys but their rare..

personally i hate ridgid blades, i find the hook detail on teh tooth tends to grab the material and pull it instead of cleanly cutting it

as for who owns ridgid its TTI who also owns ryobi, milwaukee and stiletto


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

No. TTI does not own Ridgid. It's Emerson [Electric].

http://www.emerson.com/en-us/about/emerson-businesses/professional-tools/Pages/default.aspx

Look at Ridgid's site - Emerson.com is right at the top. http://www.ridgid.com/


----------



## kevsprojects (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. After studying the Freud/Diablo line I think I'm hooked on their blades. I think their better anyways. I'v never actually used a Ridgid blade yet so can say anything about em really. I'v always liked the saws all versions of Freud/Diablo.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

emerson owns the name, they make the plumbing tools and the shopvacs thats it. tti makes the all stationary gear and portable power tools.. metabo makes 4 of ridgids power tools which are simply a different color

tti also makes most of milwaukee's gear as of 2005 i belive which explains why their tools went downhill in a major way around that time.. there are several milwaukee tools that are identical to some of ridgid's tools.. reason being tti owns the molds and they produce them

as for freud blades,its pretty much all i use on my mitre saw and table saw.. i buy whatever brand i get pro rate on for circ saw blades.. as for their recip blades their junk compared to hilti, lennox or the milwaukee "wrecker" blades


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Love the Freud/Diablo blades in the circular, miter and table saw. No need to use the tool manufacture's blades in their saw. 

Out of habit have always used Milwaukee blades in the Sawzall. 

And IMHO nothing beats Bosch jig saw blades.

Never had a problem.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Lennox or Milwaukee recip blades.
Bosch jig saw blades.
Diablo circular saw blades.


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Used a couple Lennox blades in the Sawzall about 14 years ago and wasn't impressed.

Have they improved? Haven't bought any to see...

Assume they have, but I'm a strange creature of habit and keep buying the Milwaukee blades, which have preformed very well for me.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

true about bosch jigsaw blades, i swear by them.. some guys buy the dewalts but i find they break and bend far too easy to be worth the money and the sad thing is they sometimes cost more than the superior bosch blades


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Never tried the DeWalt jig saw blades, but used a few of their recip blades. I hadn't had my (cheap Ryobi) recip saw long. Couldn't get the saw to do much. I figured it was either me, or maybe I just didn't need a recip saw, or I was asking too much. Then someone gave me a Lennox blade. Transformed the saw into a useful tool. I could even cut a straight line! Couple of years ago, Santa brought me a nice roll up pouch full of Milwaukee Sawzall blades. They feel like the Lennox, to me. 6 months ago, I bought a new red Sawzall. Traded the Ryobi and $50 for a finish nailer. Red saw + good blades = cutting machine!

I could write a similar (happy) story about Bosch blades in a DeWalt jig saw.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

your right, , the dewalt recip blades dont last either.. their very thin gauge metal and the teeth dont hold their edge. i can beat the snot out of a milwuakee blade for a long time compared to other brands


----------

